# Modificar conector propietario HP en fuente de Poder a ATX standard



## gtrevig68 (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola!
Mucho les agradecere su ayuda con esto,
Tengo una computadora HP Slim, que utiliza una fuente de poder ATX con conector propietario de HP de 24pines, este conector es identico al estandar, sin embargo es de la mitad de tamaño y en color negro, por lo que requiere utilizar Motherboard especiales, las cuales son muy caras.

Mi mother board se daño y requiero cambiar, debido a que el CPU es demasiado pequeño, solo le quedan placas de tamaño ITX de 17x17cm, de la que tengo una con esas caracteristicas pero con conector ATX normal., lo mas facil seria cambiar la fuente de poder, sin embargo el problema es el espacio, este CPU utiliza una fuente de poder muy pequeña de diseño especial para que se acople al gabinete.

Recientemente se me ocurrio dejar la misma fuente y solo cambiar el conector ATX propietario de HP por uno normal, ya que tiene el mismo numero de cables, sin embargo no se si el codigo de colores es igual, yo noto que el conector propietario tiene los mismos colores que el normal solo que los mismos están colocados en el conector en orden inverso.

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe si es posible hacer el cambio de dicho conector para poder utilizar Motherboard standard y no tener que utilizar una propietaria de HP  que tiene un valor de 3 veces mas?
Alguien sabe si los codigos de colores de HP propietario son los mismos que en una fuente normal y con solo reubicar a las posiciones de una fuente normal puedo hacer el cambio de ese conector sin problemas? la verdad no quisiera hechar a perder esa fuente sin saber que hay posibilidades de hacer dicha modificacion, o si me pueden decir como saberlo.

Agradezco de antemano toda la ayuda y opiniones que puedan darme al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola amigo, mira creo que tendrias que hacer arrancar la fuente y tomar mediciones de los voltajes y en base a eso reordenar los terminales de la ficha para que coicidan con los standard más allá de los colores, suerte, saldos!


----------



## HLozada (Abr 4, 2010)

Hasta donde yo se, las fuentes hp tienen indicado en la tarjeta los valores de los cables y las fuentes chinas(me imagino que de ahi sacaras el conector) tienen los valores de los voltages por un lado. espero con eso te baste para hacer la adaptacion, suerte.


----------

